# What is needed to legally sell T-shirts online



## God Father

I've searched this and found all kinds of answers that really have me twisted up.


What do I have to do legally to sell T-shirts online? 

Do I have to register my company? Or create a company for that matter? 

Do I have to apply for a sellers license (I'm in PA)

Any places you can point me or information you can provide will be great. Thanks.


----------



## TripleT

Auditor Clothing said:


> I've searched this and found all kinds of answers that really have me twisted up.
> 
> 
> What do I have to do legally to sell T-shirts online?
> 
> Do I have to register my company? Or create a company for that matter?
> 
> Do I have to apply for a sellers license (I'm in PA)
> 
> Any places you can point me or information you can provide will be great. Thanks.


 
That's a big question, Jeff. Try this: when you open each section of the Forum, at the bottom of the page there is a listing of individual subjects for that section called, Popular Tags. 

Click on a tag where you need info, and you'll go right to a string of threads on that subject. Here's a thread about getting a licence. Good Luck!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t11870.html


----------



## SketchBox

i dont know about the states but in canada you pretty much just need to have a legal business name and be registered for tax collection for your own province. I would think you would need to register to collect state tax on any products you sell retail to people in your own state, but not in everyother state. Dont qoute me on that  I dont know state laws.


----------



## God Father

I know its a broad question and I've been searching the internet like crazy but quite grasp what I need and don't need to do.


----------



## God Father

Here is what I've found.

1. Business License
2. Sellers Permit
3. DBA
4. Federal Tax ID #


----------



## TripleT

Auditor Clothing said:


> I know its a broad question and I've been searching the internet like crazy but quite grasp what I need and don't need to do.


Well, there's really no need to be searching the Internet like crazy because you can find 99% of the information you need on this Forum.

Some of the search-tags for this section are titled: Start, Start Up, Starting up... 

You will find everything you need right there.

The link I posted earlier pretty much answered all those questions.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hey Jeff, 

Here's a couple links for you, this must be 'extra nice day' around here! 

pa sellers permit: Pennsylvania Seller's Permit

PA Open for Business website: this one goes directly to the biz reg section: PA OFB: Format Selection OBRI- Online PA-100

You could have your seller's permit, register and get your EIN tonight. It's no biggie and you do need the permit if you are selling. I would strongly urge you to get your EIN to shield your SSN. You won't need it as a sole prioprietor, if thats what you choose, but if you have employees, you will. I got mine right away. 

Also, in PA if your biz name has your last name, no need to register ficticious name. I heard of someone losing their right to their name b/c they didn't register (in a different state from ours - I'm in PA, too) and someone registered it formally and the other person now have the name. Soooo, I will strongly suggest to anyone you register your name, even if not required.

Corporation name search in PA: This is like a lucky day, somewhere buried deeeeep within the net a few years ago, I found a nice link to search business names in PA. If you type in your business name, you will see if it is taken. If you type in only the first word, like "car" you can see all the registered companies in PA that start with "Car". This is helpful when deciding what your name is, and what's actually available for registering: Corporation Search


Other than that, be careful where you look up corrosponding website domain names. Sometimes they are grabbed after you search them to be re-sold to you later if you do not buy them immediately. This thread talks about it happening and what domain search did that: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37575-2.html#post220048

In PA, you have to check with your local municipality for local permits, taxes or fees that may be due. 

Plus, we have the nifty occupational and EIT to deal with, so sign up for those, too!!!!

Have fun and best wishes. Track your expenses to offset that taxable income you'll make on the net.

Luckily, we have no sales tax on clothes, but if you add anything that is taxable, get the sales tax number and submit your taxes, etide is good. 

Again, best regards, and hope this helps you out.


----------



## T D Homa

Also you may want to visit your city/towns commerce office. They may be able to inform you of any local permits that are required and if you need to be zoned for the operation of your business.

GirlzNDollz does a very good job of outline what is needed for your state and has pointed me in the right direction for CT as well or at least where I need to possible look.

~ Tim


----------



## God Father

THANK YOU! That is huge!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Well, you guys are very welcome, very kind of you, thanks. Best wishes in your endeavors. See ya around.


----------



## tim3560

Jeff, depending on how far you want to go, you don't have to do a lot of anything to start out. You can simply make the shirts, put them on ebay or put your designs up on a fullfilment company like Cafepress, and report your sales as personal income on your next tax return.

If you want to build a brand and go big, do it right and take the advice of the posts above.


----------



## Girlzndollz

When you sell on Ebay you are a business. If you are a business, you have to register it with PA. For some reason, this is not something Ebay puts out there to you when you go to sign on and just 'start selling today'. 

Of course, you absolutely can list your "net sales" on a line in your personal income tax under "other income", but, selling on Ebay is a business, and as such you can take all those wonderful deductions. Why pay full income tax on your net sales without any of the offsetting expense allowances and deductions? What a pity to pay more than you have to in income tax. 

Just my 2 pennies on that.


----------



## tim3560

Girlzndollz said:


> When you sell on Ebay you are a business.


I completely agree with everything that you said except for that statement. In this situation the OP would definitely be better off doing things the write way, but for some people, ebay is just an online yardsale and that would not automatically classify them as a business. If I made a few shirts or had some shirts that I wanted to get rid of and let that be the end of it, I certainly wouldn't bother getting a DBA, bus. liscense, etc. If the OP wanted to make a short or long-term income (repeated sales over time and not just a one-time thing) they would definitely be better off doing things the right way.


----------



## Girlzndollz

And for a few off hand sales, I would just list it on the personal income tax as "other income". The expenses would be so small that I wouldn't think it worth taking the time to list it out.

But in PA, Ebay selling on any scale is viewed by PA as being in business, that's what the SBDC said.


----------



## tim3560

I didn't realize when you made that statement you were speaking specifically about PA.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Yeah, Jeff, the OP, is in PA, like me.

For anyone else, they have to check what their state wants and doesn't, to be sure, but for us, this is the gig, so I've been told. I really have no reason to doubt the guy. He's a great guy. He just set up a meeting with my State Representative for a photo op with me. I better get my roots done, this guy is the Democratic Majority Whip. This is a great photo op for me, and I better get hopping on making him a shirt to keep!

I NEED A LOGO!!!!!!

Have a nice day, Tim, and no one was more surprised than me to learn alot of the above info.


----------



## arabianyte

What do you need to legally sell t-shirts online in nj?


----------



## marcelolopez

arabianyte said:


> What do you need to legally sell t-shirts online in nj?


Go to the start of this post and replace the word "PA" for "NJ".

good luck.


----------



## the_um

God Father said:


> Here is what I've found.
> 
> 1. Business License
> 2. Sellers Permit
> 3. DBA
> 4. Federal Tax ID #


Can I get all that at my local town hall building? Also, what do I need to know before I walk in? Do they give me a test? Another thing; how much will it ruffly cost?


----------



## kimura-mma

the_um said:


> Can I get all that at my local town hall building? Also, what do I need to know before I walk in?


Not sure if they will have this at the local town hall, as these are state and federal forms. If you do go in, just let them know you are looking to establish an e-commerce business.



the_um said:


> Do they give me a test?


Nope. Believe it or not, the government allows anyone to start a business.



the_um said:


> Another thing; how much will it ruffly cost?


Filings vary by state, but should be no more than a couple of hundred.

Do a google search for "start a business in (your state)." The state will have a website and you can download the forms and send them in. There will probably be a phone number as well, so you can call with any questions.

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## the_um

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I filled everything out online at the PA biz website. They make that part pretty easy here.  Best wishes.


----------



## tshirtsep

Since OP asked what he needs to "legally" sell shirts online... nothing.
Just report it as extra income.
If I'm wrong, let me know why it is illegal?

If he has not made money selling t shirts yet... he might want to test the waters by just trying to sell them and see if there's longterm business potential... if he doesn't sell many shirts, i don't see why he would have to go thru the time and expense to be registered as a business yet.


----------



## Austin300

Shortest answer

A COMPUTER.

Anyone can sell anything online and the fact that 
they wish to become "A legit business" is up to them.

I always caution everyone to feel the waters first
before jumping in and filling out corporate resolutions or getting permits etc.

You may find yourself liable at the end of the
year for numerous taxes and fees even if you
haven't sold a thing.

Getting a federal tax ID number sounds great
and is required for most wholesale purchases
HOWEVER there is a great deal of accounting
and liablility regading taxes down the road
with this. A small garage based T-shirt shop
feeling the waters may want to take their time
and see if the operation has potential first.


This of course all depends on the state, country and city you live in.


----------



## Girlzndollz

tshirtsep said:


> Since OP asked what he needs to "legally" sell shirts online... nothing.
> Just report it as extra income.
> If I'm wrong, let me know why it is illegal?



It is illegal in some states, maybe all, I have no idea what the laws are in every state, but it is illegal to sell things without a "resellers permit'' if it is the LAW in your state that you must have one to resell stuff.

That is why it can be illegal. It's against the law. Each person has to find out what the law is where they plan to sell.

Another example, if you sell clothing in Cali, you must collect and pay sales tax to Cali on your sales. If you don't, you are breaking the law. 

In PA, no sales tax on clothes. No problem with that.

Yes, selling without permits, etc, can be illegal, with penalties attached, depending on where you live and what is required.

Besides, the IRS does want to know if you are "selling" and "earning an income" for a little thing called reporting your income at tax time, which I think we all know, is illegal to not report your income. 

If you are selling, you have potential income. That will only be determined after you do your taxes and find out if you do have an income after your expenses.

There is no way around it, you either sell "legally", or you are just selling under the table.


----------



## tshirtsep

Girlzndollz said:


> It is illegal in some states, maybe all, I have no idea what the laws are in every state, but it is illegal to sell things without a "resellers permit'' if it is the LAW in your state that you must have one to resell stuff.
> 
> That is why it can be illegal. It's against the law. Each person has to find out what the law is where they plan to sell.
> 
> Another example, if you sell clothing in Cali, you must collect and pay sales tax to Cali on your sales. If you don't, you are breaking the law.
> 
> In PA, no sales tax on clothes. No problem with that.
> 
> Yes, selling without permits, etc, can be illegal, with penalties attached if you are found out.



Well, I'm not aware that selling a few items on ebay and reporting it as income is illegal if I have never registered as a business.

I work fultime and I report my freelance income as well as selling a few personally made items on Ebay from time to time.
Note that I submit additional income as "Freelance" and not as income from a registered business either.

I pay H & R to prepare and submit my taxes including reporting ALL income and the IRS has always accepted it. If it is illegal, then H & R would have to explain to me why they have been illegally preparing my tax returns.


----------



## Girlzndollz

tshirtsep said:


> Well, I'm not aware that selling a few items on ebay and reporting it as income is illegal because I have never registered as a business. I work fultime and I report my freelance income as well as selling a few personally made items on Ebay from time to time.
> 
> I have H & R prepare and submit my taxes including ALL income and the IRS has always accepted it. If it is illegal, then H & R would have to explain to me why they have been illegally preparing my tax returns.


No, you are fine. I believe it is another thread that is 3rd one down in this forum. Clearly, you can sell some stuff on Ebay and report it as personal income on a line on your return. Totally fine, totally acceptable. But, when you do that, you are simply reporting the income, and do not get alot of the benefits that come from being able to write off alot of stuff that would reduce your "taxable" income since you are "not" set up as a business, and therefore, not entitled to the offsetting operating expenses.

Anyone actually looking to run and operate a 'real' business would not be in the mindset you are with selling a few things on Ebay and tossing it into the personal income line. 

I do not believe 'that' was the OP's original question (how do I report a few things I sell on Ebay.)

But yes, if you are fine giving up the offsetting expenses and reporting a higher than necessary and true income, that certainly works for a few ebay things.


----------



## kimura-mma

tshirtsep said:


> Well, I'm not aware that selling a few items on ebay and reporting it as income is illegal if I have never registered as a business.
> 
> I work fultime and I report my freelance income as well as selling a few personally made items on Ebay from time to time.
> Note that I submit additional income as "Freelance" and not as income from a registered business either.
> 
> I have H & R prepare and submit my taxes including ALL income and the IRS has always accepted it. If it is illegal, then H & R would have to explain to me why they have been illegally preparing my tax returns.


A t-shirt business is classified as a Retail business. Your freelance business is a Service business. They wouldn't be expected to follow the same laws. The biggest issue, as Kelly pointed out, is that a t-shirt business is required to collect and report sales tax. This is why it is important to legally register as a business before operating.


----------



## tshirtsep

kimura-mma said:


> A t-shirt business is classified as a Retail business. Your freelance business is a Service business. They wouldn't be expected to follow the same laws. The biggest issue, as Kelly pointed out, is that a t-shirt business is required to collect and report sales tax. This is why it is important to legally register as a business before operating.


If the OP has not invested alot in this business, then it might not be applicable to this situation. I have sold t shirts I have made from time to time that is reported as personal income. 

Not often enough for me to consider it a business worth registering.

I guess OP would have to provide additional info to see how much he has invested or how far along he is in this business.


----------



## kimura-mma

tshirtsep said:


> Since OP asked what he needs to "legally" sell shirts online... nothing.


To "legally" sell shirts online, the necessary legal paperwork, licenses and registrations need to be filed. That is what makes it "legal."



tshirtsep said:


> Just report it as extra income.
> If I'm wrong, let me know why it is illegal?


Doesn't work that way with this type of business.



tshirtsep said:


> If he has not made money selling t shirts yet... he might want to test the waters by just trying to sell them and see if there's longterm business potential... if he doesn't sell many shirts, i don't see why he would have to go thru the time and expense to be registered as a business yet.


This makes perfect sense from a practical standpoint. In all likelihood, a startup business can fly under the radar to test the waters and then register after proving success. But that is not what the OP asked. He asked what was needed legally.


----------



## Girlzndollz

PS: H&B used to do my personal taxes. When I started doing them myself with TurboTax, my returns increased by well over $1000 each year, and there have been absolutely no issues. My faith in H&R Blocks abilities is low. Consider getting yourself an actual accountant - someone local. You may be pleasantly surprised. Make sure they have a great track record of the client list not getting swooped up for audits. If they have a great history of trouble free returns for many clients over many years, it may be worth it for you to just check out someone else compared to H&R Block. I think, personally, that they suck. I used them for a few years. "Everyone" got larger returns than we did. Best wishes.


----------



## kimura-mma

tshirtsep said:


> If the OP has not invested alot in this business, then it might not be applicable to this situation. I have sold t shirts I have made from time to time that is reported as personal income.
> 
> Not often enough for me to consider it a business worth registering.
> 
> I guess OP would have to provide additional info to see how much he has invested or how far along he is in this business.


Agreed... it definitely matters how much he is planning on selling. But if he is planning to develop a brand that hopes to make a sustainable business, then legally registering is a good idea even from the start. If he is only selling a few shirts in e-bay, you would probably be correct.


----------



## tshirtsep

Austin300 said:


> Shortest answer
> 
> A COMPUTER.
> 
> Anyone can sell anything online and the fact that
> they wish to become "A legit business" is up to them.
> 
> I always caution everyone to feel the waters first
> before jumping in and filling out corporate resolutions or getting permits etc.
> 
> You may find yourself liable at the end of the
> year for numerous taxes and fees even if you
> haven't sold a thing.
> 
> Getting a federal tax ID number sounds great
> and is required for most wholesale purchases
> HOWEVER there is a great deal of accounting
> and liablility regading taxes down the road
> with this. A small garage based T-shirt shop
> feeling the waters may want to take their time
> and see if the operation has potential first.
> 
> 
> This of course all depends on the state, country and city you live in.



Yeah, This is pretty much what I thought about in my case.
Registering as a business is not worth the hassle for me.

I haven't had any issues regarding info on my tax preparations for the past 6 years I've been doing this.

H & R is pretty stingy about "business" expense deductions since they have liabilities in their contract with me as a customer for correctly filing the information I give them.


----------



## Girlzndollz

God Father said:


> I've searched this and found all kinds of answers that really have me twisted up.
> 
> 
> What do I have to do legally to sell T-shirts online?
> 
> Do I have to register my company? Or create a company for that matter?
> 
> Do I have to apply for a sellers license (I'm in PA)
> 
> Any places you can point me or information you can provide will be great. Thanks.



^^^ This is what the OP asked, and his question was answered as far as I can tell.

Asking: "Should I register as a business since I don't sell alot?" seems to be a totally new and different (off topic) question to me.


----------



## Girlzndollz

tshirtseps said:


> .
> H & R is pretty stingy about *"business" expense deductions* since they have liabilities in their contract with me as a customer for correctly filing the information i give them.



How can you have ''any'' business expense deductions when you are not registered as a business. That's what I was saying about the fact that you "can" toss it in personal income, you can. But you get none of the offsetting operating expenses. If you don't mind that, you're good to go... 

But do you "expect" H&R block to give you business expense deductions? I wouldn't understand how you could, if you do. 

That's one of the benefits of registering your business.

Which I would like to add, for the record is cheap as all hell and can be done online in one night. I think I paid about $100 to register and and another $70 because I wanted a fictitious name, which I could have avoided by using my own name in the company name. So it's not really that big of a hassle nor expense. 

What you save in reported income because of the benefit of offsetting expenses could cover that in the first year, depending on how much business you do and what your costs are.

Heck, you might even be operating at a loss, which passes thru to your personal taxes, if you are registered as a sole proprietor.

Just some thoughts to toss out there. Of course, everyone has to do what "they think best for them".


----------



## tshirtsep

Girlzndollz said:


> ^^^ This is what the OP asked, and his question was answered as far as I can tell.
> 
> Asking: "Should I register as a business since I don't sell alot?" seems to be a totally new and different (off topic) question to me.



Okay, I was following his *THREAD* question asking what he has to do in order to *legally sell online*.
His following questions were all related to that premise... does he "have" to do any of those things in order to legally sell online... the answer can be NO, he doesn't HAVE to.

I believe I gave him a correct answer based on circumstances related to mine.. which is that he doesn't have to do anything but sell.

Like I said, the OP particular circumstances would dictate whether YES or NO would be appropriate for his particular case.

It would make sense for us not to dictate to him what he HAS to do without knowing more specifics. I agree that my advice would be 100% wrong for him if he has developed his business further than I think he has.

Anyway, I believe that he now he has enough variety of answers to make the decision that is best for him.

He may take your advice, or someone else's... but he has options.


----------



## tshirtsep

Girlzndollz said:


> How can you have ''any'' business expense deductions when you are not registered as a business. That's what I was saying about the fact that you "can" toss it in personal income, you can. But you go none of the offsetting operating expenses. If you don't mind that, you're good to go...
> 
> *But do you "expect" H&R block to give you business expense deductions? I wouldn't understand how you could, if you do? *
> 
> That's one of the benefits of registering your business.
> 
> Just some thoughts to toss out there. Of course, everyone has to do what "they think best for them".




Yes, That's why I'm giving my input.
H & R has charged me for the extra forms they need to file in my case to make deductions.
They have deducted at least $10,000 yearly in "business" related expenses for the past 6 years.

Perhaps it has something to do with my additional freelance income and status?
Or maybe that my fulltime job is in the same business as my freelance jobs?

H & R is not responsible if I provide them with FALSE information.
BUT H & R is legally responsible for filing my taxes correctly based on CORRECT INFORMATION i provide them so in my case, business deductions CAN be made without being officially licensed as one.

My advice would be for him to consult a tax / business expert that might clarify the complexities of our tax / legal / business system.



Girlzndollz said:


> PS: H&B used to do my personal taxes. When I started doing them myself with TurboTax, *my returns increased by well over $1000 each year*, and there have been absolutely no issues. My faith in H&R Blocks abilities is low. Consider getting yourself an actual accountant - someone local.


Ah, just saw this!
Yes, many people can get higher returns by doing taxes themselves rather than using H & R.

I use H & R Block precisely because they are reluctant to do deductions unless they are confident of them because of their advertised company policy contract with clients.
It is more likely that H & R will err on the side of safety and under-report your deductions rather than over-report it. I'd prefer that philosophy myself if I were to do my own taxes.

Many personal accountants are willing to get more creative than H & R because YOU are responsible for whatever mistakes they make.. intentionally or not.
Even though we hear IRS collection stories, the truth is that the IRS is generally pretty sloppy and the bogus deductions many people get away with is mind boggling!


----------



## Girlzndollz

tshirtsep said:


> It would make sense for us not to dictate to him what he HAS to do without knowing more specifics.


Agreed, and I'll go one step further and reiterate, this is a free "tshirt" forum. 

No one should come here for anyone to dictate to them what they should do regarding tax or legal matters. We're not trained professionals in these areas. Actually, we have some lawyers and accountants here, but they even say, area of specialty, not theirs, or different tax codes, can't answer. 

But, wanna learn more about tshirts? This is the place. Wanna hang out and talk shop. Great.

That is my feeling when it comes to asking legal and tax questions on a free forum. Some people can help better than others, but ultimately, there are too many different laws in each state, and honestly, sometimes people view the laws they way they want to, and post from that place. Sometimes, the advice is worth what you paid for it. 

Based on my feelings about that is why I merely supplied informational links to the OP for him to follow along his path of educating himself as to what is required, and what he may or may not decide he wants to do. 



> I agree that my advice would be 100% wrong for him


Again, one step further, unless someone here is an accountant in the locality in which he is operating his business, all specific accounting advice could hold a potentially dangerous outcome for him.

Certain things are basic, which we all know and agree upon. Like needing to report sales tax if you state requires it for clothing. Beyond basic generic stuff... the advice here... when it comes to legal/tax stuff... things beyond the scope of the forum, though many here have their own experiences with it, and some are not above the level, mind you... some do follow their own drum... this is not the place to seek tax and legal advice. Anything we say can land someone in trouble, we're not trained professionals in those fields. 





> Anyway, I believe that he now he has enough variety of answers to make the decision that is best for him.
> 
> He may take your advice, or someone else's... but he has options.



Agreed. Conversations always lead to well rounded discussions. Many things for consideration came up based on your posts. The thread is only more valuable now due to the continued discussion.

Thanks for that, and have yourself a great day, I hope.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Tshirtsep, you have a way of "changing" your posts after I've responded. I have no idea what most of that is that you've written now... but as we agreed... it's best the OP seek the proper accounting advice for his unique situation in his state/locality. Good day.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Even a couple of my friends that use(d) them for their biz's have switched. You can use them. No one's saying you can't. But thanks for admitting, they don't get you the best return you could get. That's all I was saying. 

PS: No one I know who left H&R for someone better has landed in an audit. They've just gotten better results.


----------



## tshirtsep

Girlzndollz said:


> Even a couple of my friends that use(d) them for their biz's have switched. You can use them. No one's saying you can't. But thanks for admitting, they don't get you the best return you could get. That's all I was saying.
> 
> PS: No one I know who left H&R for someone better has landed in an audit. They've just gotten better results.



Nope, I never said other accountants getting more money back for clients meant the "best return."
You can always get more money back with varouis personal accountants, but its not always more accurate.
I interpret "better or best" as the more "accurate" tax returns.

Not landing in an audit does not mean that deductions were all proper deductions.. like I said, the IRS is sloppy.
I know many people who have gotten away (and still do) with never being audited even though their tax deductions are very questionable done by personal accountants.

There is overwhelming number of Welfare cheats, IRS cheats, Medicare fraud, etc. in this country... (most done pretty obviously) because more people get away with fraud than they get caught... that's why we have such a problem with our system... many individuals are simply overlooked.

I recommend H & R block because they have suited my needs, they tend to be cautious with deductions which I like because they offer contractual responsibility for improper filing.

I do not believe that anyone gets "better results" just because they are not being audited while collecting higher tax refunds. Many people are able to get more from the system than they should from the IRS, Government agencies, Insurance, etc.

A personal accountant normally insists on a complete waiver of any responsibility for doing your taxes... that's important to know. If the client gets audited, why would go on his record as being his fault? 



Girlzndollz said:


> Tshirtsep, you have a way of "changing" your posts after I've responded. I have no idea what most of that is that you've written now... but as we agreed... it's best the OP seek the proper accounting advice for his unique situation in his state/locality. Good day.


Yes, I changed some things... or added to it... but my PREMISE is exactly the same but with more clarifications from my personal experiences.

I add / write not for you, but to clarify for others who might read it.
My info is 100% accurate based on my experiences which may help others decide what they want to do... the extra info just gives the OP and readers extra vantage points to the initial advice.

I wanted it to be clear for readers that H & R is not a "worse" choice.
Which services are "better" for anyone is a matter of PERSONAL choice and personal RISK.

I would not use H & R for my current needs if I felt I can get "better" results from someone else.
I believe that they provide me with the most ACCURATE tax preparation services using the info i provide them with.
.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Very good. My point to you about changing your post after I have responded was that my response might no longer reflect a "proper response" as I read your original post. That's all. To future readers, the posts may look jagged. On one of them, you had at least 17 revisions. It's hard for me to know what I was actually writing about in "our'' conversation. 

Please, by all means, do use who you are comfortable with for your taxes. Thank you for your input regarding your personal experience with H&R block. It's good food for thought. Have a nice day.


----------

